# Shocking CNN Article-What is next?



## zippy_francis (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/02/04....html?hpt=Sbin

This is shocking, not sure which is worse. The government taking and keeping my childs info, running unauthorized genetic testing, sharing the info with insurance companies or storing it for 'future research'

All this without consent..... Disturbing


----------



## annie2186 (Apr 13, 2009)

wow...............that is really all I can say...............and I wish I lived in Texas or Minnesota. Although, even then, who knows if they really do destroy it or not.

sheesh!

If it goes back all the way to 1960 they have my DNA too!


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow. I'm in WA, and they keep it for 21 years.







That's pretty ridiculous, and I'm furious that they're allowed to do medical research using my daughter's DNA without my consent.


----------



## jadedqueen123 (May 5, 2008)

Sweet! I live in MN and will be sending in that form for all my children and myself and hubby just in case!


----------



## annie2186 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 









Wow. I'm in WA, and they keep it for 21 years.







That's pretty ridiculous, and I'm furious that they're allowed to do medical research using my daughter's DNA without my consent.









How did you find this out? just google it? I'm in CO, I wonder what the laws are here............


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Totally irrelevant, but read Michael Crichton's book _Next_ about DNA and gene testing--easy yet thought provoking read.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annie2186* 
How did you find this out? just google it? I'm in CO, I wonder what the laws are here............


About halfway or through the article there is a hyperlink to the state by state info. Although I can't seem to get it to load.


----------



## zippy_francis (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes I am lucky we live in Texas. I am sending it in for my kids and myself and my DH. It is really shocking


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Interesting. I will have to see what the laws are for OR. So is this the same, or different than the thing you sign when you are at the hospital, or with a new doc, that gives them permission to give genetic info to "them"? I don't remember who or what, but I do remember signing something - though I believe that was anonymous.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea that this was done. DD was born in FL and it says it is kept less than 5 yrs. I was born in FL, too so I suppose this would apply to me, too.

My DNA as well as DH's is already on file, because we're both military. However, I gave consent. I am surprised this has gone on so long and hasn't met large scale resistance.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

So can you avoid this by having a home birth? Seems like something they do in the hospital. I'm appalled they can test, keep for 21+years and use for research our DNA without consent.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
So can you avoid this by having a home birth? Seems like something they do in the hospital. I'm appalled they can test, keep for 21+years and use for research our DNA without consent.

If they're using the PKU test (which is how I understood it), the lab probably sends that to whoever stores it in your state, so getting it done at all would probably give them the DNA.

My homebirth midwife does the PKU test for us so I'm sure they have our sons' DNA.


----------



## Michigan Mama (Jun 25, 2008)

This type of stuff really creeps me out. I hate to be all "conspiracy theory", but I feel like there are so many things like this that are done without our knowing. We are just left in the dark on so many things. Not just government stuff, but pharmaceutical companies, etc...


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Damn, that means they have my oldest and youngest kids' DNA except for my middle son-- I said no to the heel prick test for him. No wonder they threw such a fit about that. My other two kids' DNAs are on file "indefinitely". Fantastic.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
Damn, that means they have my oldest and youngest kids' DNA except for my middle son-- I said no to the heel prick test for him. No wonder they threw such a fit about that. My other two kids' DNAs are on file "indefinitely". Fantastic.









They threw such a fit because that test doesn't just test for PKU but a number of life threatening conditions, most of which you wouldn't know you carry until its to late for your child. I know a lot of children who's lives were saved by early detection of metabolic/genetic disorders. I am all for testing every newborn for these disorders but I am not thrilled with them keeping the DNA on file without consent or allowing the info the fall into the hands of insurance companies. I understand the need for genetic research from a wide pool and wouldn't care if it stayed as anonymous samples for research for improving care for illnesses but this just has GATTACA written all over it.


----------

